# Shark Week Re-runs



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

In honor of Shark Week, here are a couple of good shark vids I have seen from past PFF posts.

The first one is an awesome Firefish Video most of us have recently seen, but is always cool to watch. Thanks for that video Firefish!





 
The second one is not from around here, but is a good example of a bad idea.





 
Enjoy.:thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Shark week doesn't do re-runs, you must be mistaken 

Great videos. The 2nd one would make me soil myself


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Shark week doesn't do re-runs, you must be mistaken


 
:wallbashidnt really mean the ones on discovery. I just didnt put a lot of effort into the title. Sorry.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow! that would suck.. What was he rubbing on? I wanna make sure I never have one under water!


----------



## KillerD (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow! The second one would be a day ender for me...was he using a plastic bottle and just rubbing it between his hands?


----------

